# After Effects 5.5 - Zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher???



## pillage the fridge (16. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Es wäre wunderbar, wenn mir jemand bei folgendem Problem helfen könnte!
Egal ob beim Export oder der Filmerstellung bekomme ich ab einem bestimmten frame (179) immer dieselbe Fehlermeldung:

After Effects Fehler : Photoshop Dateiformatfehler 
Nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher (-108).
(45§35)

Ich arbeite auf Windows 2000 mit 512 MB RAM, einem Athlon 1400 und der AE-Version 5.5.

Für jede Hilfe wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar.

Frohe Ostern,

der Funkateer


----------



## goela (16. Februar 2003)

Welches Dateisystem verwendest Du? FAT32 oder NTFS?


----------



## pillage the fridge (16. Februar 2003)

Hallo Goela!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich verwende das NTFS-System.
Hilft Dir das weiter?

Grüße,

der Funkateer


----------



## pillage the fridge (16. Februar 2003)

Vielleicht noch ein paar Zusatzinformationen:
Meine composition wird ca. 2 Minuten lang sein und besteht aus als footage importierten TIF-Bildern (von C4D gerendert) mit einer Auflösung von 768/576.
Zu den Voreinstellungen kann ich nur sagen, daß ich verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobiert habe, aber selbst in der default-konfiguration kommt es zu dieser Fehlermeldung. Aber vielleicht kann mir ja trotzdem jemand einen Tipp dazu geben.
Ich habe zwei 40 GB-Platten (5400 U/min)am RAID und eine 80 GB-Platte (7200 U/min), alle ATA 100. In einem anderen Forum sagte man mir, daß es evtl. mit meiner Cluster-Größe zu tun haben könnte (die RAID-Platten sind NTFS-formatiert, während die einzelne Platte mit FAT32 formatiert ist, daß Betriebssystem liegt auf den RAID-Platten).
Ich hoffe, daß da doch jemand eine Idee oder einen Tipp für mich hat.
Danke im voraus,

Grüße vom Funkateer


----------

